# Orthotic Billing question L code



## kpower0202 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if a P&O vendor bills L 3020 (foot orthotic) can a physical therapy also bill CPT 97760 or 97762 (fitting and training) separately or is the fitting and training bundled in the L code?


----------



## mmpratt (Oct 21, 2012)

You need to check the specific language for the code in HCPCS.  Many include fitting and adjustment.  If not specified, I would try to bill using V53.7 as my ICD-9.


----------

